# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Nhờ chỉ giúp em

## moi

Có nhiều loại ball screws , và mỗi loại có thiết kế bi khac nhau 
Vậy các bác biết loại nào ngon và có độ chính sát cao chỉ em với

----------


## Gamo

Hóng các cao thủ chỉ giáo luôn....

----------


## occutit

Em cũng hóng luôn, có cây vitme hành trình 480 BK ở 2 đầu, double nut và trên thân ghi chữ C1, sợ quá không dám dùng cho máy gỗ.

----------


## Nam CNC

1 câu hỏi quá rộng  phổ quát ..... em nghĩ bác cứ xin 1 cuốn catalogue của Hiwin hay NSK ,THK hay chịu khó download về chắc có câu trả lời theo yêu cầu.


----- nếu bác muốn 1 câu trả lời ngắn gọn chính xác  bác vui lòng đưa ra 1 cấu hỏi cụ thể thì em mới trả lời được chính xác được.


Ví dụ : mục đích truyền động là gì .... 
---trong sản xuất chuyển động vị trí ?
---ứng dụng phay tiện ? vật liệu phôi cắt là gì ?
--- độ chính xác vị trí đòi hỏi bao nhiêu ?
--- độ cứng vững dọc trục để tính ra đường kính visme, ở đỡ chặn.
---....nói chung bác chủ đưa ra thông tin càng cụ thể thì câu trả càng rõ ràng

----------


## moi

> 1 câu hỏi quá rộng  phổ quát ..... em nghĩ bác cứ xin 1 cuốn catalogue của Hiwin hay NSK ,THK hay chịu khó download về chắc có câu trả lời theo yêu cầu.
> 
> 
> ----- nếu bác muốn 1 câu trả lời ngắn gọn chính xác  bác vui lòng đưa ra 1 cấu hỏi cụ thể thì em mới trả lời được chính xác được.
> 
> 
> Ví dụ : mục đích truyền động là gì .... 
> ---trong sản xuất chuyển động vị trí ?
> ---ứng dụng phay tiện ? vật liệu phôi cắt là gì ?
> ...





Thank bác chỉ giúp 

ngồi mà down het catalog mà nghiên cứu thì tảu hoả nhập ma luôn các hảng tranh đu với nhau tung ra sảm phẩm
em down rồi 1 calalog của 1 hảng thôi mà nghiên cứu rồi , cũng phải hỏi các bác luôn , chỉ là các thông số sản phẩm chứ không thực tế

Máy phay 6 truc , phay tất cả luôn cà thép 

Đang sưu tầm vitme nào ngon tốt chính sát cao bền

----------


## nhatson

> Thank bác chỉ giúp 
> 
> ngồi mà down het catalog mà nghiên cứu thì tảu hoả nhập ma luôn các hảng tranh đu với nhau tung ra sảm phẩm
> em down rồi 1 calalog của 1 hảng thôi mà nghiên cứu rồi , cũng phải hỏi các bác luôn , chỉ là các thông số sản phẩm chứ không thực tế
> 
> Máy phay 6 truc , phay tất cả luôn cà thép 
> 
> Đang sưu tầm vitme nào ngon tốt chính sát cao bền


body máy quyết định độ chính xác khi gia công nhiều hơn là vitme, vit me chỉ chiếm vài % giá thành của cái máy chính xác
thế cho em hỏi chủ theard định gia công body máy thế nào?

còn chính xác  hơn + tốc độ cao hơn > đầu tư vào linear motor

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Moi hiểu thế nào là 6 trục ? 6 cái đầu cắt hay là 6 axis ? nếu là 6 axis thì em chỉ thấy tay máy robot, còn kiểu máy phay thường thấy thì em chỉ thấy tới 5 trục .

----------


## ahdvip

Như anh Nhatson nói đó, bác cứ thiết kế chế tạo 1 khung máy sao cho thật chính xác + thật cứng vững vào. Cần cái khung ngon thì lựa vitme đầy ra đó, thích thì mua THK tiêu chuẩn C2, C1 hoặc nếu còn tiêu chuẩn nào trên nữa đó thì lụm.

----------


## terminaterx300

> bác Moi hiểu thế nào là 6 trục ? 6 cái đầu cắt hay là 6 axis ? nếu là 6 axis thì em chỉ thấy tay máy robot, còn kiểu máy phay thường thấy thì em chỉ thấy tới 5 trục .


6 trục thường thấy trên các máy chạy gỗ, đầu 5 trục + 1 trục xoay tròn nữa

còn linear servo thì chỉ phục vụ chạy tinh thôi, tốc độ nhanh với mượt mà,

 phá thô mà chạy linear thì chỉ có khóc thét, alarm quá tải liên tục, đã bị tình trạng này

----------


## moi

> 6 trục thường thấy trên các máy chạy gỗ, đầu 5 trục + 1 trục xoay tròn nữa
> 
> còn linear servo thì chỉ phục vụ chạy tinh thôi, tốc độ nhanh với mượt mà,
> 
>  phá thô mà chạy linear thì chỉ có khóc thét, alarm quá tải liên tục, đã bị tình trạng này




Bác có thể share hinh anh linear servo cua bác nha , de tham khao

máy em lam bang thep cacbon day , may khong lon nho thoi lam rat ky 

nhung cac phan khac vi het tien gan tam bợ , dang doi dan dan 

may thiet ke dang chay 6 truc , X Y Z , truc xoay spindle , hai truc tron xoay ngang va xoay doc gan tren ban , nhung it sai den ( dang chay tam bợ để nâng )





hai loai nay các bác cho y kien , hai loai nay than dai , co loai thân ngan 

trong hinh loai vitme ben tren co 2 nap hoi bi , co loai 1 nap hoi bi

vay cac bac loai nao hop ly nhat

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác mở chủ để riêng up con máy lên cho anh em vừa hóng vừa chém đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chủ đã và đang làm con máy 6 trục mà bây giờ đi hỏi về visme bi ? em thấy hơi căng à.


6 trục như bác bố trí như thế thì có dư không ? em thấy 5 trục thì sự phối hợp của nó đã giúp tại mỗi vị trí của nữa khối cầu thì dao đã vuông góc với bề mặt phôi rồi , vậy thêm 1 trục xoay thì có cải thiện thêm gì không , chứ giới hạn của nó thì cũng như nhau là bị giới hạn của 1 mặt gá phôi.

bác thiết kế 6 trục là có thêm 1 trục xoay spindle coi chừng tác dụng ngược , lúc đó toạ độ và không vuông góc chuẩn thì sau khi chạy xong là vứt luôn chi tiết , sự tương tác giữa 3 mặt trong không gian rất chặt chẽ , chỉ cần 1 góc xoay 90 độ thì toạ độ X thì đã chuyển thành Z hay ngược lại.


Sẵn thì cũng đã khoe rồi , bác post lên con máy và cách thức chế tạo đi , em đã từng làm và thấy cách thức của em còn nhiều khuyết điểm quá , em ngồi hóng tuyệt chiêu của bác  luôn.

----------


## nhatson

> 6 trục thường thấy trên các máy chạy gỗ, đầu 5 trục + 1 trục xoay tròn nữa
> 
> còn linear servo thì chỉ phục vụ chạy tinh thôi, tốc độ nhanh với mượt mà,
> 
>  phá thô mà chạy linear thì chỉ có khóc thét, alarm quá tải liên tục, đã bị tình trạng này


 em sách vở chút chổ này, máy gia công chính xác em sẽ ko dùng nó để phá thô 
còn trong công nghiệp thực tế hiện nay khi gia công chính xác người ta có phá thô và chạy chính xác cùng 1 con máy hay ko thì em ko rõ

----------


## Luyến

bác nhatson vừa nhắc đến linear servo motor là em bới tung google liền. 



 như trong clip này em thấy họ đẩy bàn trượt rất nhẹ. với monem này chắc không phay được sắt ạ. để phay được sắt chắc công suất động cơ phải khủng lắm ah.

----------


## nhatson

cái này là linear đời mới đây ah

----------


## CKD

Để có thể trả lời cho bác chủ một cách chính xác & hiệu quả, em xin hỏi thêm mấy câu.
1. Bác chủ cho kích thước sơ bộ của con máy, công suất spindle, công suất các servo/step v.v....
2. Dung sai mà bác chủ muốn.
3. Mua đồ mới hay cũ, japan (thk, nsk, skf), taiwan (tbi, hiwin), china...?

----------


## terminaterx300

to chủ thớt: máy này ko chụp hình dc, nhưng hàng của DMG

to nhatson: chắc đồng chí nói đến vụ gá kẹp 1 lần thì phải, lúc nào quảng cáo máy thì cũng phải đang năng chứ, như thực tế có thể khác xa, bên mình chạy linear để chạy tinh thôi, có 2 lý do, 1 là quy trình công nghệ nó thế rồi, 2 là sp được đúc tinh, ko cần phải phá thô

----------


## nhatson

> to chủ thớt: máy này ko chụp hình dc, nhưng hàng của DMG
> 
> to nhatson: chắc đồng chí nói đến vụ gá kẹp 1 lần thì phải, lúc nào quảng cáo máy thì cũng phải đang năng chứ, như thực tế có thể khác xa, bên mình chạy linear để chạy tinh thôi, có 2 lý do, 1 là quy trình công nghệ nó thế rồi, 2 là sp được đúc tinh, ko cần phải phá thô


báo cáo, em đang thắc mác là trong thực tế prototype người ta có phá thô thật lực rồi chạy tinh bằng 1 cái máy ko thôi

----------


## terminaterx300

vì thế mới nói clip :v

đã từ hỏi chiên da của hãng thì nó bảo là để đảm bảo độ chính xác và chất lượng thì thô là thô và tinh là tinh, chắc muốn bán thêm máy quá 

cũng từng thấy nhiều trường hợp phá thô nhiều xong phải bỏ ra ngoài 1 lúc rồi mới bỏ quang chạy tinh vì dính tình trạng chạy tinh luôn xong bỏ ra cong vênh

----------


## nhatson

> vì thế mới nói clip :v
> 
> đã từ hỏi chiên da của hãng thì nó bảo là để đảm bảo độ chính xác và chất lượng thì thô là thô và tinh là tinh, chắc muốn bán thêm máy quá 
> 
> cũng từng thấy nhiều trường hợp phá thô nhiều xong phải bỏ ra ngoài 1 lúc rồi mới bỏ quang chạy tinh vì dính tình trạng chạy tinh luôn xong bỏ ra cong vênh


đấy anh xác nhận là ... ko phá thô trên máy chạy chính xác>> nên trên kia có topic anh so sánh chạy thô máy ballscrew vs  linear  là ko hợp lí lắm

bác chủ theard đang quan tâm độ chính xác mờ, em oánh giá cao linear h ơn vì... nó ít xuống cấp theo thời gian như ballscrew

----------


## terminaterx300

là sao đồng chí , chưa hiểu nhắm

----------


## Gamo

> đấy anh xác nhận là ... ko phá thô trên máy chạy chính xác>> nên trên kia có topic anh so sánh chạy thô máy ballscrew vs  linear  là ko hợp lí lắm
> 
> bác chủ theard đang quan tâm độ chính xác mờ, em oánh giá cao linear h ơn vì... nó ít xuống cấp theo thời gian như ballscrew


Hmm, làm tinh sao ko thấy bác nào chơi linear scale ta?

----------


## terminaterx300

cái thằng linear này giống như kiểu thằng Direct Drive, tăng lực lên kha khá, dòng tăng khớ khớ

những con bèo bèo mà ko có watercooler hay oil cooler thì biểu diễn 1 lúc nào nóng hổi

còn muốn chạy lâu bền thì phải có làm mát qua cuộn dây

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

độ chính xác thì linear hơn nhiều, thứ nhất nó lúc nào cũng phải đi kèm thước quang ( nhà có 1 bộ của yaskawa 1,5kw đi kèm thước quang heidenhain )

còn so sánh vitme + thước quang vs linear + thước quang thì khập khiễng

vitme có thể rơ theo thời gian, thước quang có thể bù nhưng sẽ bị delay, còn linear chả bao giờ rơ

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, làm tinh sao ko thấy bác nào chơi linear scale ta?


báo cáo , gắn thêm cái salce cho ball screw thì rắc rồi
em quan tâm đến chuyển sang cái linear motor , hay hơn ở chổ là... bỏ được cái ballscrew, cái mà ko thể diy được  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> 6 trục thường thấy trên các máy chạy gỗ, đầu 5 trục + 1 trục xoay tròn nữa
> 
> còn linear servo thì chỉ phục vụ chạy tinh thôi, tốc độ nhanh với mượt mà,
> 
>  phá thô mà chạy linear thì chỉ có khóc thét, alarm quá tải liên tục, đã bị tình trạng này


anh xác nhận là linear chính xác hơn
cái thứ 2 anh cũng xác nhận là trên máy chính xác mình sẽ ko chạy phá thô 
>>> túm lại tính năng chạy phá thô tốt của vit me ko quan trọng khi ưu tiên hàng đầu là chính xác

----------


## terminaterx300

àh, ý là thế chứ gì, nói chung là clip quảng cáo thôi, ngoài chính xác nó còn khấu hao máy, con máy chạy tinh mà chạy ầm ầm thì xót lắm, linear thì ko sao chứ ray cũng giống vitme àh, ko thoát dc đâu

DIY thì chắc làm dc món linear step, chứ servo hơi bị căng khoảng thước quang, detect phase của cuộn dây bla bla

----------


## Gamo

> báo cáo , gắn thêm cái salce cho ball screw thì rắc rồi
> em quan tâm đến chuyển sang cái linear motor , hay hơn ở chổ là... bỏ được cái ballscrew, cái mà ko thể diy được


Ủa, vậy bác tính diy linear motor hả?

----------


## nhatson

> àh, ý là thế chứ gì, nói chung là clip quảng cáo thôi, ngoài chính xác nó còn khấu hao máy, con máy chạy tinh mà chạy ầm ầm thì xót lắm, linear thì ko sao chứ ray cũng giống vitme àh, ko thoát dc đâu
> 
> DIY thì chắc làm dc món linear step, chứ servo hơi bị căng khoảng thước quang, detect phase của cuộn dây bla bla


có những công nghệ tốt hơn đề thay thế con optical linear slace
1. magnetic laoị phân giải 5um

http://www.rls.si/lm15-linear-magnetic-encoder-system

2. laser sensor > mí con sensor của chuột í ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, vậy bác tính diy linear motor hả?


báo cáo cụ gà, bỏ 100t ra có thể làm được mô hình linear motor trong ra dáng, 100t ko đủ để làm được mo hình cái nút của vit me bi ra dáng
giả pháp cơ khí em thấy đa phần là cao hơn điện tử

túm lại là lạc đề của topic

chủ topic wan tâm vit me thì cứ săn lùng vít me cấp chính xác C1 C2 C3 , hàng nguyên thùng, có spec đi kèm, lạoi chưa sử dụng, thỉnh thoảng em thấy có rao trên diễn đàn mục mua bán

b.r

----------


## Gamo

100t là 100 triệu hả?  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

gọi chung là thước quang thôi chứ thực ra nó có nhiều loại mà :v

----------


## nhatson

> gọi chung là thước quang thôi chứ thực ra nó có nhiều loại mà :v


thước quang ~ optical linear scale, cái này em công nhận đát thật

có nhiều lựa chọn linear scale khác rẻ tiền hơn >> bớt được 1 khoản căng

12bit/2mm giá cở 10usd, giá thấp, có nhiều hạn chế nhưng ít ra là đáp ứng 1 số công việc, chi phí hợp lí hơn loại optical linear scale
http://ams.com/eng/Products/Position...nsors/NSE-5310

b.r

----------


## terminaterx300

thước quang là cách gọi chung nhất của các loại linear scale theo hệ tiếng vịt nhà ta, vì nguồn gốc lâu đời của nó

ngoài thước quang thì máy cnc còn thấy dùng cả thước từ nữa, nhưng vẫn gọi chung là thước quang

----------


## nhatson

> thước quang là cách gọi chung nhất của các loại linear scale theo hệ tiếng vịt nhà ta, vì nguồn gốc lâu đời của nó
> 
> ngoài thước quang thì máy cnc còn thấy dùng cả thước từ nữa, nhưng vẫn gọi chung là thước quang


điều em đề cập ko phải là từ ngử đâu, vấn đê là chi phi các loại thước quang đấy ah

b.r

----------


## terminaterx300

thoai, quay lại chủ đề chính dc oài, đi sâu vào quần chúng quá  :Cool: 

vậy tiếp tục so sánh cái mô nữa nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông chém quá toàn là thứ trong phòng thí nghiệm nước nhà  còn không là đồ xa xỉ của mấy chú tư bản .... thôi tiếp tục xài visme 10 năm nữa trước khi mấy cái lai-nia mà mấy chú Diy đại trà hen.


mà cũng vì chém sâu quá bác chủ thớt hộc máu chui vào góc rồi.... cứ từ từ cho chủ thớt post con máy nè.

----------


## nhatson

nhân tiện nói về vit me và độ chính xác, em có cái clip gắn vit me theo quy trình china

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao quy trình này có cái màn gõ canh đồng tâm vậy ta ? khó hiểu.

---- ổ đỡ tiện rộng hơn vành ngoài bạc đạn
---- có thể cái cốt lắp khớp nối tiện không đồng tâm vì đâu phải quá trình làm visme và tiện cốt là 1 nguyên công , mà 2 nguyên công độc lập , nếu đồng tâm cốt thì chắc gì visme đồng tâm đối xứng ??? lúc này ráp mặt bích vào thì nguy à ... 

quá trình này lắp visme bi cho máy công nghiệp  ,tất cả các thứ đều được mài và có chốt định vị rồi nên cũng khá dễ , nhưng em ngạc nhiên cái màn dùng ti đồng gõ gõ rồi siết ốc , bó tay. Bao nhiêu cây visme 2nd của nhật em từng lắp , lắp vào ổ BK rồi thì cái cốt quay , kim so  đứng yên , hoạ hoằn lắm là 2 vạch (cái này do mấy bác rã máy ve chai dùng búa tán đẩy khớp nối gây ra nè )

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## terminaterx300

cũng lạ thật nhỉ đồng chí Nam

tính ra cái khung gang nó là rất kỹ, đúng tiêu chuẩn, gờ, chố định vị bla bla, vitme này là loại lock 2 đầu nữa nên cần cực kỳ chính xác, thế mà có màn xăng kê cốt = cây thay mới kinh :v

----------

